# [HOWTO] Gentoo sur alphaserver 800

## anigel

Après plusieurs jours de combat acharné, ça marche  :Smile:  !

La config matérielle exacte :

```
Alphaserver 800

/proc/cpuinfo :

cpu                     : Alpha

cpu model               : EV56

cpu variation           : 7

cpu revision            : 0

cpu serial number       :

system type             : Noritake

system variation        : 0

system revision         : 0

system serial number    : AY82019091

cycle frequency [Hz]    : 333333333

timer frequency [Hz]    : 1024.00

page size [bytes]       : 8192

phys. address bits      : 40

max. addr. space #      : 127

BogoMIPS                : 663.96

kernel unaligned acc    : 0 (pc=0,va=0)

user unaligned acc      : 6 (pc=120002cb8,va=1200158ac)

platform string         : AlphaServer 800 5/333

cpus detected           : 1

4 disques SCSI :

sda : 8,4 Go

sdb : 18 Go

sdc : 4 Go

sdd : 4 Go
```

Ancienne machine en production, aujourd'hui avantageusement remplacée par un Celeron 1,8 Ghz.

J'ai bien sûr suivi la doc officielle Gentoo sur l'installation, complète et de qualité, mais qui n'insiste pas assez sur certains points (du moins à mon goût). Je m'explique...

Ayant l'habitude d'installer des Gentoo à tour de bras (jai conquis la moitié de mon labo : victoire !!!!  :Laughing:  ), j'ai suivi la doc, mais d'un oeil peut-être un peu trop distrait. En effet la doc alpha ressemble énormément à la doc x86. Hélas, une install sur alpha demande quelques précisions à bien enregistrer, et qui ne sont pas ressortent pas bien sur la doc officielle. Précisions fatales à l'installation...

Tout d'abord, lors de la création de vos slices, n'oubliez surtout pas de laisser 2 blocs AVANT la première partition. En effet, la console SRM (plus ou moins l'équivalent du BIOS des x86) s'attend à trouver sur le premier secteur du disque de boot un code de bootstrap. Autrement dit, un petit bout de programme qui va lui dire où se trouve le code à exécuter pour booter le système. Ceci est indiqué dans la doc, mais l'ayant lu en diagonale... Je me suis tapé une ré-install gratuite :p.

En fin de partitionnement, faites attention : si vous avez l'habitude du fdisk BSD, il faut noter que le fdisk Linux ne change pas automatiquement l'id du filesystem. Il faut le faire à la main, sans quoi l'install du bootloader ne fonctionnera pas. N'oubliez donc pas de ré-affecter le type de partition à vos slices "proprement" avec la commande 't' puis le type '8' (et non pas 83 comme on en a l'habitude).

Après le partitionnement, vient la config du réseau. Ce modèle requiert le module de4x5. Pour activer le réseau, procédez comme suit :

```
modprobe de4x5

ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 164.81.0.254
```

Ceci active votre interface réseau, avec pour IP : 192.168.0.1 et pour passerelle : 164.81.0.254. Si comem moi vous hébergez votre alpha dans la salle machine, qui se trouve être réfrigérée, une bonne solution est d'activer de suite le démon ssh et de partir bosser à distance, bien au chaud. Une petite manip est nécessaire, car le LiveCD de la Gentoo 1.4rc1 comporte un "bug" dans la config de ssh.

Editez donc le fichier /etc/ssh/sshd_config, et remplacez la ligne :

```
#UsePrivilegeSeparation yes
```

par celle-ci :

```
UsePrivilegeSeparation no
```

Puis lancez votre démon ssh :

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

Ensuite partez vite d'ici avant de chopper une pneumonie  :Laughing:  !!!!

Après le chroot.

Continuez de suivre l'install de la doc officielle, mais arrêtez-vous avant de lancer le sync de portage. Le format des données à changé depuis le LiveCD1.4rc1 et suivre la doc va vous amener à bloquer portage, ce qui n'est assurément pas le but de l'opération  :Laughing:  .

Lancez donc la commande suivante pour éviter ce "désagrément" :

```
rm -Rf /var/cache/edb/dep
```

Ceci va effacer la base de données des dépendances de portage, qui serait corrompue sinon. Ensuite continuez à suivre la doc en lançant le sync :

```
emerge sync
```

Le LiveCD1.4rc1 vient avec une suite de flags qui font tout simplement planter la machine. Pour éviter cela, remplacer le niveau d'optimisation de gcc dans le fichier /etc/make.conf. Par défaut il est à -O3, mettez-le à -O2. Sinon la mise à jour de portage va tout simplement freezer la machine !

Vous pouvez maintenant lancer la mise à jour de portage :

```
emerge -U portage
```

Après quoi vous pouvez enfin terminer la config en suivant la doc officielle, normalement tout devrait bien se passer  :Smile:  .

Malgré relecture, il peut rester des coquilles, n'hésitez pas à poster vos remarques. Après quoi je traduirais en anglais pour poster dans la section qui va bien.

A vos claviers  :Smile: 

EDIT : ajout du paragraphe sur les flags de compil, oublié dans la version initiale.

----------

## Trevoke

Dis-voir, la difference entre un livecd ALPHA et un livecd 1.4_rc1 c'est quoi?

----------

## anigel

Euh... Je ne comprends pas le sens de ta question en fait  :Confused:  .

----------

## Trevoke

Va sur un des mirroirs.

releases -> ? 1.4_rc1 et alpha ... je dois donc aller chercher le livecd pour alpha, puisqu'il n'y a que des stages dans 1.4_rc1 ? Je ne sais pas ce qu'est 1.4_rc1 mais ils ont des types de processeurs alpha dedans.

----------

## anigel

Bonne question... Je n'e sais rien, à l'époque il n'y avait pas le choix.

Prends le plus récent ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Voui. 2005.0 mais le CD etait pas bon, probablement un probleme avec le graveur.'fin bon ca a marche avec un 2004.2 de alpha ou un truc comme ca.. Et les stages alpha.

----------

